# Does the Paleo Diet Work?



## Arnold (Jul 2, 2011)

by Tom Venuto In general, with only one major gripe I have, (ok, maybe two), I think the paleo diet offers some valid points and valuable insights about what we should be eating for fat loss and for good health. In fact, if you’re going to choose one of the lower carb diets, paleo is [...]

*Read More...*


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 3, 2011)

sweet potatoes are allowed, however legumes are not - I eat a lot of legumes. I dont think you need to be too anal about the diet, tweak it as need be.


----------



## mattrag (Jul 3, 2011)

The fight against legumes is more that legumes carry lechtins (sp?), but they are anti-nutrients so they suggest not to eat them. Sweet potatoes are allowed but only if you need them i.e. fueling activities.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 3, 2011)

I think it's a good cutting diet, maybe not so much for bulking.


----------

